# What are slap checks?



## Carol (Jun 5, 2006)

I read a snippet of a discussion about Larry Tatums videos...and the person in the discussion mentioned Mr. Tatums use of "slap checks"

This is a new term for me.  What is a slap check?  

Thanks for helping me out :asian:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

That is news to me as well, sorry I can not help you.


----------



## monkey (Jun 5, 2006)

From what I remember its the old term for the Check.Later reviesed.I would say ask an old member from the 70s.I only had little time in 80s under Grand master & when to other arts.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> From what I remember its the old term for the Check.Later reviesed.I would say ask an old member from the 70s.I only had little time in 80s under Grand master & when to other arts.


 
That doesn't really make sense to my eyes.  "Slap" is a rather specific word.  Strikes me as being too precise of a term to be an old name for check...but...perhaps I am wrong.

Anyone other volunteers?


----------



## crushing (Jun 5, 2006)

A google brought me back to MartialTalk, check out this thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33503&page=2


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 5, 2006)

I define it as an open-palm block, done harder than a check or a parry.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2006)

Slap Checks are choosing points for further action on your return motion. This can be a usefull timing mechanism or a dead end.
Sean


----------



## JamesB (Jun 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> I read a snippet of a discussion about Larry Tatums videos...and the person in the discussion mentioned Mr. Tatums use of "slap checks"
> 
> This is a new term for me. What is a slap check?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out :asian:


 
This topic has been discussed many times in the past. Do a 'forum' search for 'SlapCheck', 'Slap-Check' and 'Slap Check' and you'll find alot of posts.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5245&highlight=slapcheck

'Slap-check' is a term that has many different meanings to different people, depending on when/where/from who'm they learnt Kenpo. To get a broad consensus on what it is, is not really possible, and you need to ask specific questions as to it's use from schools that use/understand it's application. 

Some schools don't know and don't teach 'slap checks', (some even go so far as to denounce their use). Some schools do but don't teach it consistently (i.e. the specifics are not taught, not everyone does it, it is left up to personal interpretation etc), and it seems only a very few schools teach slap-checks specifically as part of their syllabus - i.e. the 'slap-check' is a mechanism found (in some form) in all techniques/basics that of the system that school teaches. This is the impression I get from reading the many posts here on this subject.

Dr Chapel's school (Doc's) is probably the most well-known source of information on the use of 'slap-check' - where it is referred to as a BAM (Body Aligning Mechanism). 

My understanding is that a slap-check is a 'device' used to increase the structural integrity of your body as you are striking / assuming martial postures. At the same time it can be used to realign an attacker's body in a way that causes their body to lose structural integrity and therefore make them more susceptible to the effects of your technique. The key detail is that it is not a separate 'move' in your technique, it is interwoven into the very fabric of your kenpo.

There are many applications (and effects) of a slap-check that go way beyond this simple usuage described, I won't profess to understand what they might be. 

A (very) simple illustration of a slap-check may be this: as you are executing a palm-heel strike with your right hand, your left hand slaps your right shoulder joint and holds this position. Your left arm is held against your upper body providing a brace to your whole upper body, making the palm-heel stronger. This is different to what many kenpo schools do, where they would (typically) hold the left hand away from their body as a 'floating / positional' check.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 7, 2006)

James,

I've seen slap checks defined (and done) that way as you posted.  It is still, for many kenpo schools, not understood very well.  Out of the five studios I've trained with, only one made any attempt to do it that way.  Others do, just because it's done this way, not because they understand why or how.

I will be the first to admit I don't understand slap checks correctly because I don't have the training for them.

- Ceicei


----------

